# Starting a Nuln Empire Army



## furyion

I just started playing Fantasy, and have chosen the Empire as my army, but I specifically like Nuln. I have been using a lot of handgunners and great cannons in my lists, but would like to start collecting more fluff appropriate units. I plan on getting the Ironsides conversion kits for 40 handgunners and Jubal Falk as a hero. A hellblaster is on my shopping list, as well as some halberdiers. I was wondering if anybody could post or point me in the direction of some more fluff, including Knightly orders that are based in or around Nuln. Would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## misfratz

furyion said:


> ..A hellblaster is on my shopping list, as well as some halberdiers. I was wondering if anybody could post or point me in the direction of some more fluff, including Knightly orders that are based in or around Nuln. Would be greatly apreciated.


It's worth bearing in mind that, while the Imperial Gunnery School is based in Nuln, the Engineer's Guild is based in Altdorf. It's quite likely that some of the gunners in Nuln are a bit sniffy about "those shoddy, unreliable contraptions put together by mad show-offs in the capital" and so a Nuln army that was centred on the Gunnery School might not include any Helblasters or Helstorms depending on the character of the general you have leading it. That's a choice for you to make.

As to knightly orders, I know that some people go for Knights of the Blazing Sun, because the paint scheme matches, and it's a big enough order that it would get around enough. Otherwise, I think you could find an answer for your question easily over at warhammer-empire.com

Alternatively, GW have set up the background of the knightly orders in a similar way to Space Marine chapters, where they have left enough space so that you can create your own knightly order, with your own paint scheme and background, to fit the narrative of your own army.


----------



## karlhunt

It is also worth mentioning that the Knights Griffon are specifically mentioned as opperating in the forests around Nuln and their FW general is mounted on a demigryph.

Now I'm not saying you should have a large contingent of demigryph knights but I thought I'd throw it out there. As a nice alternative, why not use pistoliers and outriders. Keeps the shooting theme while still being Cav. 

As for the Hellblaster, Jubal is an engineer so at teh very least bring one for him to grant his balistics to.


----------



## furyion

I had thought of using outriders, but had not tried them yet. i have been using units of knights to lead the counter assault or get after the opponent's ranged units and like how resilient they are.
On the hellblaster, I was thinking it would fit well because it is black powder and would be great to keep infantry away from the great cannons.


----------



## karlhunt

I'm not normally a fan of outriders but for a nuln themed army the flavor wins over combat effectiveness. Then again, move or fire fast cav? Who's idea was this origionally?


----------



## misfratz

karlhunt said:


> I'm not normally a fan of outriders but for a nuln themed army the flavor wins over combat effectiveness. Then again, move or fire fast cav? Who's idea was this origionally?


Have they not fixed that in the new book? I would have thought that the obvious thing to do would have been to allow Outriders to move and fire and either strip them of Fast Cavalry, or make them very expensive.


----------



## VanquisherMBT

Nothing has been fixed with outriders, you can give them harding and lose fast cavalry for a price, but really 110pts for a higher save and 15 AP shots at 24" isn't tooooo bad, especially since they can move quicker than handgunners, with no save and costing 135pts for the same firepower on a frontage you can barely deploy


----------



## RetiredFlagellant

I would avoid Outriders at all costs; Pistoliers are far more effective in my opinion. As to the Nuln-themed army your Knightly Orders can be designed as you see fit. The Orders are seperate from the organised army and only go to war at the Grand Master's behest; so the Elector Counts are extra-friendly to the GM's! Ideas-wise you could explore the Order of Morr (Death-God Templars); as the colour palette will be muted it might fit well with your blackpowder theme.

Vent spleen in this market survey for disgruntled gamers: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDQ3OTVWMGNJMjlIaHU4VGFZbEM4WEE6MQ


----------



## furyion

I did not see that the repeater handguns are move or fire, so not a huge fan. I would rather take pistoliers for the mobility. I have enough stationary fire power as is :biggrin:.
I just want a small unit of knights (8ish) so something a bit off the color pallet would not be too bad. I plan on doing some research on the different knightly orders this weekend and deciding so i can order the models soon. 
Does anybody know where I could get the forgeworld Ironside kits cheaper? I looked on ebay and they were $12 more expensive. :headbutt: And on that note, about how many of my missile troops should be handgunners? Since this is Nuln themed I think no less than half of my missile troops should be armed with handguns. What do you guys think?


----------



## furyion

I believe I will go with the Knights Griffon. The fluff matches up well, and the color schemes would work well together.


----------



## Saulot

Have you met this beauty yet?

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer/THE-EMPIRE/ELSPETH-VON-DRAKEN-ON-CARMINE-DRAGON.html

She might be too expensive (points and earth monies-wise), but you could maybe field Amethyst wizards from her order or household.


----------

